# Tahiti Treat Canada



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2020)

I recently acquired this gem!....ah yes this one hails from Canada and is a 28oz NDNR .
I love how it has the 2/65 scrawled in black china marker the stores used to use.


----------



## RCO (Apr 23, 2020)

I've never really seen many Tahiti treat bottles here , I've found a few cans in the wild before . 1 was metal , couple aluminum , not all are Canada dry , one says cplus Tahiti treat from 90's

only Tahiti treat bottle I've ever found was a stubby would of been from late 80's early 90's and that was a couple years ago , wasn't in very good condition but enough of the label remained to id it ,haven't seen another since , must not of been very common , don't seem to have a picture of it but it wasn't in very good shape so I guess I never took one


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2020)

RCO said:


> I've never really seen many Tahiti treat bottles here , I've found a few cans in the wild before . 1 was metal , couple aluminum , not all are Canada dry , one says cplus Tahiti treat from 90's
> 
> only Tahiti treat bottle I've ever found was a stubby would of been from late 80's early 90's and that was a couple years ago , wasn't in very good condition but enough of the label remained to id it ,haven't seen another since , must not of been very common , don't seem to have a picture of it but it wasn't in very good shape so I guess I never took one


Yes it's very challenging to find any bottles form the 60's era. A fella I know has a paper label 30oz.
You do see the 300ml kicking around and I have a few cans ranging from the late 60's to the early 80's, I also have a carton for 10oz bottles.

Through discussion with other collectors we think it was possible they used the clear flavor bottle for Tahiti Treat, but it'd be nice to find some advertising to confirm this.





This is my friends 30oz bottle.




This is my pull top can from the late 60's to early 70's


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2020)

I have 3 Tahiti treat cans in the garage , don't find that brand very often which is likely why I kept them even though there not in great condition 

one is metal and found near a local train station , aluminum 280 ml can I found on a road leading to an abandoned dump and the cplus Tahiti treat from early 90's  , found it in a park in barrie Ontario , was in significantly worse shape when found , was crushed somewhat and was able to get it looking semi normal , all 3 have some colour but red faded on middle one


----------



## JKL (Apr 24, 2020)

That Tahiti Treat bottle is fantastic...congrats.
I went to see what I had in my collection for Tahiti Treat and the answer is, very little.  However I have a 10 oz steel tin.  I also have a 10 oz 6 pack carrier for no deposit no return bottles.  I am assuming that we see few Tahiti Treat bottles out there because once the NDNR popped up Canada Dry switched to paper labels.  We find tons of the clear stubby NDNR bottles with no labels.  I attached a Canada Dry Wink to show the bottle next to a clear blank bottle.


----------



## JKL (Apr 24, 2020)

As for flavour in a non NDNR bottle.  You are likely correct in assuming they used the tall clear bottle with the Canada Dry logo for all the flavours.  See the attached sign.  Doesn't say Tahiti Treat directly but it make sense.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2020)

@JKL Great carton!... So I was reminded last night by my friend of the good old trademark search.
So the first use was May 19, 1965.... this definitely helps to figure out which bottles, or better yet just find those clear ones dated after may 1965.











And this was a bit of a redesign in 1992!


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2020)

always just assumed they used those clear bottles for ginger ale but it does make sense that they'd use them for other flavours as Canada dry had many others . 
that sign is solid evidence that they were in fact used for other flavours not just ginger ale

not sure why my can doesn't have a Canada dry logo on it , just says by Canada dry in very small writing on the bottom of can in green area


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2020)

@JKL Thanks for posting the sign, I had seen that as an ad before..so neat that one.
@RCO  so that bottle style had a dedicated green colored one for ginger ale. I don't know why they dropped the Canada Dry shield from those cans but I seen your middle can has it again. Also note that trademark from 1992 is similar to your last can!... I had no idea they moved Tahiti Treat to the C'Plus line, and when Cabury  Beverages took over Canada Dry and Crush it became Crush tropical punch.

The first can is from about 69-72, and note the first two have the shield. Then oz/ml cans lost the shield right up to my rare early 80's test market cans that that were made in the USA for Canadian market. I think your can with the shield came after this and the the C'plus version.




And here is that tropical punch by Crush. Cadbury bought Crush from Proctor & Gamble in 1989.
The bottle is marked Cadbury


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 29, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> @JKL Thanks for posting the sign, I had seen that as an ad before..so neat that one.
> @RCO  so that bottle style had a dedicated green colored one for ginger ale. I don't know why they dropped the Canada Dry shield from those cans but I seen your middle can has it again. Also note that trademark from 1992 is similar to yore last can!... I had no idea they moved Tahiti Treat to the C'Plus line, and when Cabury  Beverages took over Canada Dry and Crush it became Crush tropical punch.
> 
> The first can is from about 69-72, and note the first two have the shield. Then oz/ml cans lost the shield right up to my rare early 80's test market cans that that were made in the USA for Canadian market. I think your can with the shield came after this and the the C'plus version.
> ...



Them thar's some nice bottles and cans Canadacan! Great research too, as always!

GLASSHOPPER


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 5, 2021)

Picked up a nice 10oz Tahiti Treat last week! Unfortunately the date code is so faint it's unreadable, but the bottle dates from about 74-78.
I also confirmed the actual bottles used as shown in these ads. I particularly like the last ad as it shows the 10oz can,10oz bottle, and 30oz like my friends!







Brandon Sun-Jun-19-1965




Winnipeg Free Press-Jul-31-1965


----------

